# Post your Italian bikes here



## Dave Hickey

Moderators note: We are creating these threads for those that want to view bikes from a particular country...
_
This does not mean you cannot start a new thread with a picture of your favorite bike Please feel free._..


We're a lose bunch here and consider all vintage bikes special...Consider this thread a one stop shop of Italian bikes


----------



## bikerjulio

furst


----------



## Mapei

Secondo!


----------



## zmudshark




----------



## crossracer

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=2011-02-08174911.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/2011-02-08174911.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=2011-02-08174927.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/2011-02-08174927.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=2011-02-13070953.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/2011-02-13070953.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## vxpro

Alan Record Carbonio


----------



## stelvio1925

Neo-retro build


Italian builder transplanted to N. America


Mid-80s SC repaint with older-style decals


----------



## boneman

*Sure*

Here are my 1997 Colnago Master Olympic. I still have the chrome Prescia fork but I'm lazy when swapping out the components to other frames and have it with the Flash fork.

The Tecnos is made from Columbus Tecnos 2000 tubing which has nothing to do with the year 2000. Original one's were made from EL/OC

C40- when I ordered it in 2003, special order without HP stays and with AD paint thanks to Duke249's pic, it was the be all and end all. Now, it's old school. Doesn't matter to me and it does what it's supposed to do.

I have others but sadly, no digital pics and most original pictures/slides have been in storage for 12 years. My Gios Torino Super Record, taken in 1975. I need to find the slide and make a digital transfer.


----------



## mrprejaki

*paratella*

from torino 1947


----------



## OperaLover

*Tecnos*

Lord won't you buy me a steel Colnago. My friends all ride carbon I must make amends. (apologies to Janis Joplin.)


----------



## BlueDevil63

'60 Frejus TdF










'72 Italian Masi GC










'72 Cinelli SC 










'81 Gios Super Record










'81 Rossin Record










'82 Guerciotti Super Record










'82 Bianchi Campione del Mondo










'83 Ciocc San Cristobal










'84 Ciocc Designer 84










'84 Zullo Criterium










'86 Colnago Superissimo SLX










'84 Italian Masi 3V


----------



## Old Yeller

This thread is missing a Pinarello...











P.S. Forks isn't bent, it's the photo.


----------



## moschika

*my 82 Gios Super Record*

here is my restored 82 Gios SR.


----------



## Trevor Ash

I'm drooling all over my keyboard at the first page


----------



## gomango

I have a soft spot for Zullos and De Rosas.

Up until recently I had collected four Zullos, and this is the most recent project, an early 1980s Zullo Sprint. Frameset is Columbus SL.

I put her back on the road a month ago, and love the handling!! While on vacation recently, I picked up a very nice white Concor saddle which suits the era and build well. Pics don't reflect this change, but will soon.

I also added some very sharp "drillium" shift levers from Drillium Dude, but have yet to install those on the Zullo.

I'll keep this one around for sure, but am always interested in a Zullo TVM frameset in Columbus EL-OS.


----------



## cyklopath

I'm drooling over this thread!!:thumbsup:

This is my 84 Colnago Super. Paint is Saronni red. Has 84 Super Record parts and a 3ttt stem/bars. Wonderful riding bike.


----------



## zmudshark




----------



## gomango

My wife's De Rosa.

Out for a Sunday ride!


----------



## colnago1975

*Colnago Master Olympic*

96/7 Colnago Master Olympic with 9spd Dura-Ace and Ambrosio wheels.

You all have fantastic looking bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevor Ash

Tecnos. Just finished building it up. I've only ridden it around the block to check shifting under load. A couple more bits and pieces left but it can be ridden as it sits now. Just needs some fine tuning. 9 speed record, record/mavic wheels. Figured I'd try some different tires for once so bought those Schwalbe's.


----------



## Dave Hickey

georgous..........


----------



## colnago1975

Congratulations! That's something to be really proud of! Beautiful bike!


----------



## Unica

*Tommasini*

Here's my Tommasini Super Prestige


----------



## tarwheel2

*De Bernardi*

I predict this "country" will get the most posts. Here is my De Bernardi SL, the poor man's De Rosa. It is still set up pretty much like this photo except I put derailleurs and gears back on it.


----------



## gomango

1990 Pogliaghi


----------



## Richard

Early '90's Bertoni TSX by way of Daccordi. NOS frame built with all alloy Centaur 10.


----------



## Trevor Ash

Richard, I have never seen that Bertoni before. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MoPho

95 De Rosa Primato



















.


----------



## Johnny_Two_Pedals

*1985-ish Paletti*

Re-spray by Pete Weigle a few years ago. A mixture of Campy Daytona/Centaur/Veloce 9 Speed Components, with a compact crank. A lovely, precise, stable ride. Ditched the 3T Motus (Death Wish) stem since the photos were taken and replaced with a Salsa.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Beautiful De Rosa Primato there, much prefer simple and elegant paint like that to current cluttered and over-logoed De Rosas.


----------



## Richard

Trevor Ash said:


> Richard, I have never seen that Bertoni before. Thanks for posting!


Thanks, Trevor. It's an absolutely stellar ride. Had her out for 65 miles a week ago. Here's an "updated" picture with "new shoes." I liked the tires I put on my Madone and Bontrager has a version with a natural sidewall. Looks "vintage".


----------



## colnago1975

"They're bringing in random drug testing now, ain't they... Good job they don't have it on Top of The pops, innit? you wouldn't have a show, would you? Apart from the Smurfs and Cliff." Bill Bleach. The Fast Show.


----------



## karyg

*1987 Rossin Profesional SL*

I've had it since new. 40K plus miles on it. Repainted it a couple of years ago.


----------



## jet sanchEz




----------



## steelblue

*Master X Light*


----------



## SMCS

my basso


----------



## bane

the lugs on that bertoni at the top of the page are awesome, don't see those very often


----------



## sewup dude

*84 De Rosa*

This was my brother's that he bought new in 84. Paint by Joe Bell. I recently finished the build and have yet to ride it.


----------



## cyklopath

SewUpDude, that is absolutely gorgeous...... 

What brake levers are those? are they Super Record run aero? or are they something else?


----------



## JCork

More pics and info here

Click the link and help me figure out what the heck this thing is!


----------



## vlckx

my Basso Loto


----------



## sewup dude

Cyklopath,
Yes they are pantographed super record that have been modified to run aero-style cable routing. I bought them that way. As far is I can tell, that was a popular modificaton in the mid 80s.


----------



## Kuma601

My Cromor tubed Atala:

Original build:









Current config:


----------



## troutmd

*Vintage Italian Pair in Red*

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=RedPair.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/RedPair.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## PRB

sewup dude said:


> This was my brother's that he bought new in 84. Paint by Joe Bell. I recently finished the build and have yet to ride it.


Very nice. :thumbsup:



troutmd said:


> Vintage Italian Pair in Red


Hmmm....are we related?  I have what are almost twins - my SS is a '95 SP rather than your '92 or '93 and our Ciöcc must be only a year or two apart.


----------



## onespeedbiker

My Italian cross bike I posted recently; most likely a Romani built to be rebranded for a bike shop. I especially like the shifters were I inserted a threaded stud so I could use the Nuovo Gran Sport thumb adjusters with the braze ons; just the thing to re-tension with a gloved hand when your off road! I wanted to use a Nuovo Gran Sport derailleur (26T), but I needed a 28T rear cog so I went with an 1st generation Athena I had in the parts bin. Afterwards I did some experimentation and found I could use a Super Record front cage and use a 28T cog. so the Nuovo Gran Sport is back on.


----------



## velomateo

My not yet ridden '95 Bianchi TSX Ultra Light. Maiden voyage tomorrow AM. NOS frame just arrived two days ago.

<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/?action=view&current=IMG_0923.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/IMG_0923.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Bridgestone

Nice TSXUL . Here is mine along with my daughters Italian Limited


----------



## Peacob

Some nice bikes, next project is definitely a de rosa or colnago

86' Cinelli Pro Advantage - SLX tubing
This is my first vintage, have had it for a couple years. Can also be found on the cinellionly blogspot


----------



## paredown

Johnny_Two_Pedals said:


> Re-spray by Pete Weigle a few years ago. A mixture of Campy Daytona/Centaur/Veloce 9 Speed Components, with a compact crank. A lovely, precise, stable ride. Ditched the 3T Motus (Death Wish) stem since the photos were taken and replaced with a Salsa.


Wow--that is a stunning repaint/rebuild!


----------



## paredown

I'll post up my lost friends--my Colnago "fleet" that I tried out. First was a NOS Euro Super that I never built up--too small. Second was my Tecnos--best bike ever, but turned out to be a Freuler-style frame--and a little too much reach anyways. Love the Mapei paint Third, a Master Pui--also slightly too big. Fourth try--a CT-1 from a racing team that changed sponsors--finally a perfect fit (Colnago "59" so a 57cm square measured c-tc), and a very plush ride--sold to pay for house renovations.

When my ship comes in, I'll be shopping for another Tecnos in a 59...


----------



## SockToy

Really nice. I like the combination of stately lugs and harlequin colours. I'm in the process of tarting up a late 90's rusted rossin. Peculiar frame - it's TIG welded but has lugs around the bottom bracket. I'm afraid I'm already settled on a new campag groupset vs a genuinely vintage one, but if anyone has any advice on finding and choosing relatively adjustable headset & threadless stem that'll go well on an all alloy bike, I'm all ears. This will be my first full build. I'm wondering if I've taken on a bit much....

flickr.com/socktoy for pics of the frame before and after powdercoat.


----------



## brewster

1991 Tommasini Diamante. More pics and details in the retro thread.


----------



## brewster

1990 Rossin Prestige. Dura Ace 7401.


----------



## brewster

2006 De Rosa Merak.


----------



## troutmd

*Too lazy to clean it up*

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=ColnagoCosmic-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/ColnagoCosmic-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Om Flyer

*1982 Atala*

Maybe someone could tell me the model name?


----------



## Ecrevisse

1980 Cinelli Supercorsa









1983 Bianchi Specialissima (Campagnolo 50th Anniversary Gruppo)


----------



## PRB

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" images="" smilies="" redface.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Embarrassment" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype> 1992 Ciöcc SL








<o>

</o> 1996 Bianchi Cross Project USA








<o>

</o> 2010 Pelizzoli Corsa GP








<o></o>

2009 Pegoretti Responsorium








<o></o>

Not pictured: ’98 Cramerotti and ’91 Scapin MTB


----------



## High Gear

*1994 DeRosa Primato*

It's been about a year since I last road this bike and I forgot go GREAT it rides. Had a bad wheel and road my other two bikes, a LOOK KG281 and a Merckx Strada OS. I don't know what it is, but this bike flows with me like an extension of my body.


----------



## Sabatini78

1977 Sabatini "Record" - Purchased new in early 1978.


----------



## nenad

Perhaps not as pretty as some bikes posted here, but distinctly Italian nevertheless. A 1990 Gios Compact.


----------



## High Gear

Sabatini78 said:


> 1977 Sabatini "Record" - Purchased new in early 1978.


That is one BEAUTIFUL bike! I have never heard of the name, but you can tell it is well made. So what is the history with the Sabatini name? Are they still being made?


----------



## Sabatini78

High Gear - I believe I posted some images here at one time. There is some information on Francesco Sabatini on the ClassicRendezvous site. Just another one of many small independent builders in Italy at that time, many of which have shown up the last few years on various sites, most of which were for the most part confined to Italy or Europe. It is interesting to see something beyond the more familiar mainstream makers, adding more variety at least! There is a photo of this bike back when it was new on ClassicRendezvous, I've made a few changes over the years as my tastes changed but most of the parts are original - such as the Super Record chain rings, it came with Nuovo Record but I had them changed shortly after I bought the bike. Funny that after all these years I just noticed that the non drive crank arm is dated 1974 and the drive side is 1975. Must have put together whatever was lying around, a common practice.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

nenad said:


> Perhaps not as pretty as some bikes posted here, but distinctly Italian nevertheless. A 1990 Gios Compact.


Great looking bike. :thumbsup: Love the blue and have always wanted a Gios myself.


----------



## SockToy

Just finished my first build. Young pup by comparison to the esteemed gentry here ;-p

1999 Rossin Steel frame
1999 Selle Italia saddle
1999 Selcof seatpost
1999 3t Stem
1999 Forza 2 bars
1999 Shimano PD-M545 pedals
2011 Sapim Race spokes
2011 White Industries H2/H3 hubs
2011 Campagnolo Athena groupset
2011 Campagnolo Chorus Shifters
2011 Campagnolo Record headset
2011 H+Son TB14 rims
2011 Continental GP4000s Clinchers

Cheating? ;-p Weighs about 20lbs.


----------



## velodog

SockToy said:


> Just finished my first build. Young pup by comparison to the esteemed gentry here ;-p
> 
> 1999 Rossin Steel frame
> 1999 Selle Italia saddle
> 1999 Selcof seatpost
> 1999 3t Stem
> 1999 Forza 2 bars
> 1999 Shimano PD-M545 pedals
> 2011 Sapim Race spokes
> 2011 White Industries H2/H3 hubs
> 2011 Campagnolo Athena groupset
> 2011 Campagnolo Chorus Shifters
> 2011 Campagnolo Record headset
> 2011 H+Son TB14 rims
> 2011 Continental GP4000s Clinchers
> 
> Cheating? ;-p Weighs about 20lbs.
> 
> It would probably be more comfortable if you rolled those handlebars up to ge a flat transition from the bars to the hoods. I use classic bars but I'm willing to bet that it'd be more comfortable in the drops with the bars rolled up also.


----------



## SockToy

Hm. I may just give that a try - was trying to keep the bottom of the drops parallel to the saddle/toptube, and ensure the bottom of the levers reached the lowest position when I set it up.

Any other ideas? The cable outers look ok? I kinda thought I might have left them all an inch too long from fear of chopping off too much ;-p


----------



## velodog

SockToy said:


> Hm. I may just give that a try - was trying to keep the bottom of the drops parallel to the saddle/toptube, and ensure the bottom of the levers reached the lowest position when I set it up.
> 
> Any other ideas? The cable outers look ok? I kinda thought I might have left them all an inch too long from fear of chopping off too much ;-p


Instead of keeping the bottom of the drops level set the tops level and put the levers towards the top flats on the bars so you have that flat transition. Tape all your cables in place on the bars with a coupla wraps of electrical tape and take the bike out for a ride before you put on the bar tape. That way you can move things around and make sure you're happy with everything before commiting to the bar tape. Ride around on the tops, on the hoods and in the drops and make sure everything is to your liking. Once you're happy with everything you can wrap the bars and be done.
Another thing that'll happen if you rotate the bars up and the hoods foreward to get that flat transition that I was talking about is the reach to the levers while in the drops will become more manageable than they are as you've got it set up now.

I'm the wrong person to ask about cables as I probably run mine a little longer than most.


----------



## quikrick1

*Board of Directors*

Here are the Big Guys in my stable. The first is the Bianchi 928, Then the Tommasini Carbofire... very aggressive ride. Last it the Tommasini Tecno, I sold the Tecno recently and now have a Colnago Tecnos, not finished yet.


----------



## westcoaster

Peacob said:


> Some nice bikes, next project is definitely a de rosa or colnago
> 
> 86' Cinelli Pro Advantage - SLX tubing
> This is my first vintage, have had it for a couple years. Can also be found on the cinellionly blogspot


nice! what rims are those?


----------



## SockToy

velodog said:


> It would probably be more comfortable if you rolled those handlebars up to ge a flat transition from the bars to the hoods. I use classic bars but I'm willing to bet that it'd be more comfortable in the drops with the bars rolled up also.



Yep - thanks, much better


----------



## mapleleafs-13

more pics here: Bianchi Columbus EL-OS with Campagnolo C-Record on velospace, the place for bikes


----------



## pro from dover

89 Atalahttps://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-HevgVjikaQM/Tq34QpFyzOI/AAAAAAAAADU/bO9HQjeDDV8/s640/2011_1030SeaChase0011.JPG


----------



## pro from dover

post you bastard :mad2:


----------



## pro from dover




----------



## nenad

pro from dover said:


>


Let me give it a shot:

'89 Atala










It works !! Nice bike !!


----------



## pro from dover

Thanks for the help brother. I just started with picasa and posted some pics on sailing anarchy no problem. Here no dice. I will try on another thread. Thanks again


----------



## Aussie Rider

Heres my Italian steeds, a bit of Retro Modern
Colnago Master Olympic, Carbon Chorus, Delta Brakes & Shamal tubs
Colonago Technos, Sram Rival, Campag Monoplanner Brakes and Mavic Open Pro's laced to record hubs
Scapin EOS8 Columbus Ultra Foco & Campag Chorus (alloy)


----------



## paredown

Aussie Rider said:


> Heres my Italian steeds, a bit of Retro Modern
> Colnago Master Olympic, Carbon Chorus, Delta Brakes & Samals tubs
> Colonago Technos, Sram Rival, Campag Monoplanner Brakes and Mavic Open Pro's laced to record hubs
> Scapin EOS8 Columbus Ultra Foco & Campag Chorus (alloy)


That's a nice fleet--and I am very partial to that Tecnos!


----------



## Aussie Rider

paredown said:


> That's a nice fleet--and I am very partial to that Tecnos!


Thank you

The Technos would be my daily ride when not racing or climbing


----------



## zxebay

Bad lighting :<

I'll take a nicer outdoor photo soon enough.


----------



## azpeterb

Just got my Pelizzoli in October and I absolutely love it. By far the nicest bike I've ever owned, the Italian dream bike that I've been waiting 30 years for.


----------



## LejeuneCdM

A couple of past members of my stable

Italvega Superlight










SLX Guerciotti. Traded it for my Merckx Corsa frame.


----------



## mattawan

Early 60's Legnano Tipo Roma pista


----------



## quikrick1

*Colnago Tecnos*

I''m not sure exactly what year it was made, Mid to late 1990's? Paint is AD14. Chorus (mostly) 10 speed. There are more pics and build details in the Colnago thread.


----------



## quikrick1

*Tommasini Tecno*

2007 Tommasini Tecno. Sold the frame in August 2011. Sweet ride. Some day I'll get me another one in my size (this was a tad large for me)


----------

